# Anagrand 1/72 Firefox



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*Anigrand 1/72 Firefox*

VERY well cast and well-fitting kit! I can't speak to its accuracy, but it was easy to build, fun to paint, and it had _real _decals (as opposed to Alps), probably from a printed aftermarket sheet.

I may have altered the shape of the nose while sanding the seam, so don't take the shape as gospel.


















































Overall Floquil Grimy Black, with flat black leading edges, ans weathered with black chalk pastel.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Shweet! How much did the kit run, and where can ya find em?

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Outstanding, John.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

great job JOHN P. !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Scorpitat said:


> Shweet! How much did the kit run, and where can ya find em?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Scorp.


It ran until I caught it, and you can find it on the Anigrand website. 

http://www.anigrand.com/AA6014_Mig-31.htm


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great. The chalk weathering is very effective.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

John P said:


> I may have altered the shape of the nose while sanding the seam, so don't take the shape as gospel.


Sure looks like a Firefox to *me*. Good show!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And my Homer Simpson moment: I needed a pilot to have it in the in-flight configuration. Thinking, for some reason, that the kit was 1/144, I hacked a N scale (1/160) railroad figure into a pilot, stuck him in, painted the whole cockpit and pilot flat black, and sealed up the canopy. The next day, sitting at my desk at work, I suddenly remembered it's 1/72 and went "*D'OH!!!*" out loud.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job, John! Always liked this design. I just wish this and the X-Men plane were released as regular styrene kits. 

Sean


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! That's a heck of a job there! Excellent work as usual, sir!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Very well painted!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Joh, you did a terrific job of that kit! Very, very nice!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tanks everybody!


----------



## Jaydeetee (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful job on the 'Fox! I'm considering getting their kit! Where'd you come upon the stand? Doesn't look like Anagrand includes one...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's the old 1960s Aurora-style stand that Polar lights included with the Batplane repop, the Spindrift repop, and Moebius includes with their Viper models, and I'm pretty sure, also sells separately. It's my absolute favorite stand of all time for model planes (or sci fi vehicles) of this size.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> I can't speak to its accuracy,


Oh I made my own model (more like 'toy') of the Mig recently, and did lots of research- with the very minor exception of 2 missing brake flap textures, that kit of yours is absolutely spot on! And with that eye-popping paint job, it looks like a real miniature from the film!

Oh man, I *need* to get one!!!!! Amazing work, John!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There are a couple of Firefox fanatics over at Starship Modeler who can tell you exactly what Anigrand got wrong on this one (and, for pity's sake, the wing insignia decal placement is one of them!). But it'll do until a more accurate one comes out (if ever).


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> (and, for pity's sake, the wing insignia decal placement is one of them!)


LOL!!! I didn't even check that....:tongue:

Here's my 'toy':
















It's a quickie scratch & bash. I've been meaning to do a REAL one for sometime now.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> There are a couple of Firefox fanatics over at Starship Modeler who can tell you exactly what Anigrand got wrong


Can you give me a link to that, btw? :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=94438


----------

